# invert rescue



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

I live in edinburgh and I have the facilities to start an invert rescue center.
If you have too many inverts in your colony or if you just dont want them anymore I would be happy to take them off your hands.
If you are interested just reply to this post.
Many thanks,
Dylan


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

what experience do you have?
are you a BTS member?

are the facilities registered as a rescue? or is this just a way for a newcomer to try and obtain free animals?


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

I helped ad edinburgh zoo in the discovery centre with all of the inverts and the mammals and reptiles. I am not a member of bts as I do not have any tarantulas, or scorpions for that matter. I have more knowlege and experience with herbiviorus inverts, especially leaf insects, stick insects giant millipedes, cockroach and giant snails (kind of) as I have owned all of these but do not own any currently as I donated my millipedes and cockroach colonies (all I had at that point) to Edinburgh Zoo for a six month period (5 months to go!) for breeding purposes.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

well, a simple search of the internet and facebook will give you plenty of hits of places that offer free exchange and the rehoming of inverts.

what you will find is that the majority of 'rehomes' go to established names in the hobby which is to be expected to be perfectly honest with you

so if your interest is mainly herbivorous creatures are you a member of either the PSG or the AES?


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

Forgot to say that by facilities I mean ALOT of empty enclosures.
if the owner wants me to pay for them for anyreason I would be willing to as I am doing this for the inverts sake not my own.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

again...are you a member of any recognised society or just someone wanting to fill up ALOT of empty enclosures?


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

yes i am a member of the royal entomological society and regularly attend any meetings/discussions and helped host a few.


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

also have been a member of "amature entomologist society" since I started and got my first mills


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

what does PSG stand for? Ive not come across them before.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

The PSG, is Phasmid Study Group AFAIK


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Can you name a few specific species you have kept and for how long? Genuinely curious.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Im thinking about requesting something similar, if anyone has any free tarantulas you would like to send me then I will gladly "rescue" them.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Since your after rescuing invert's do you know how to look after tarantula's old world and new world. scorpion's and each of there needs . You may get better reply's if you post photo's of your enclosure's and prove to the forum you can really look after the animals you seek to look after. Don't get me wrong if your genuine then i for one wish you all the best but i know i love my collection of invert's with a passion .


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Im thinking about requesting something similar, if anyone has any free tarantulas you would like to send me then I will gladly "rescue" them.


do you have references from hobby peers? :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> do you have references from hobby peers? :lol2:


Only word of mouth I'm afraid Steve but I'm currently "very busy" rescuing blue species of tarantula, if you know of any that need a "good steady home" then you know where I am. 

: victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Only word of mouth I'm afraid Steve but I'm currently "very busy" rescuing blue species of tarantula, if you know of any that need a "good steady home" then you know where I am.
> 
> : victory:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

hang on, you just almost gave away dozens of blue spiders (may as well have given away the price they were)


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> hang on, you just almost gave away dozens of blue spiders (may as well have given away the price they were)


Yes, but I kept 6!!!

And I did it for the greater good of mankind, which on reflection may have been a silly move.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like a freebee hunter to me.

Why would anyone give away their inverts when there is a very good classifieds on RFUK ?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation. I specialise in rehoming Sterling doshious or UK pounds. Ive been a member of Lloyds TSB and Halifax UK pound societies and have a very secure metal locking enclosure for them. Please feel free to contact me if you need my rehoming services.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I specialise in rehoming Sterling doshious or UK pounds. Ive been a member of Lloyds TSB and Halifax UK pound societies and have a very secure metal locking enclosure for them. Please feel free to contact me if you need my rehoming services.


Sold.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

indeed it appears to be a freebie hunter.

wanting to exchange frogs for inverts in his first post, possible breeding of certain frogs in second, and rehoming in 3rd


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ashbosh said:


> indeed it appears to be a freebie hunter.
> 
> wanting to exchange frogs for inverts in his first post, possible breeding of certain frogs in second, and rehoming in 3rd


Fo sho'...

Anyway, where in Darlo are you? I "Done" a spell on Fairfield Street hah!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm near Asda! Bet you are glad you survived eh? Where do you reside now?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

mranimal said:


> Forgot to say that by facilities I mean ALOT of empty enclosures.
> if the owner wants me to pay for them for anyreason I would be willing to as I am doing this for the inverts sake not my own.


Classifieds is <<<<<<<<<<<<<Thataway


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I have 3 Grammostola unobtainium that need new homes


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ashbosh said:


> I'm near Asda! Bet you are glad you survived eh? Where do you reside now?


Ohh, the nice side!!! 

Yean man, I survived haha!

Im over in Northern Ireland now still remember those days "down the deans" LOLz. Nah, Darlo aint that bad, as long as you can get out! haha


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

im not after free inverts, they are insanley cheep on virginia cheseman so if I were a newbe I would get them from her, but im not.
list of breeds I have owned:
madagascan hissing cockroaches
headlight cockroach
giant prickly stick insects
african red legged mills
burmese beuty mills
giant african mills
giant african land snails (but only petsitting for 1 month)
leaf insect (unsure of species)


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

and started my collections in 2006


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

mranimal said:


> im not after free inverts, they are insanley cheep on virginia cheseman so if I were a newbe I would get them from her, but im not.
> list of breeds I have owned:
> madagascan hissing cockroaches
> headlight cockroach
> ...


Ebays cheaper mate


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

mranimal said:


> *im not after free inverts, they are insanley cheep on virginia cheseman so if I were a newbe I would get them from her, but im not.*


You are the first person I have ever seen call Virginia Cheeseman cheap :lol:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mranimal said:


> im not after free inverts, they are insanley cheep on virginia cheseman so if I were a newbe I would get them from her, but im not.
> list of breeds I have owned:
> madagascan hissing cockroaches
> headlight cockroach
> ...


She is in no way the cheapest lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mranimal said:


> im not after free inverts, they are insanley cheep on virginia cheseman so if I were a newbe I would get them from her, but im not.
> list of breeds I have owned:
> madagascan hissing cockroaches
> headlight cockroach
> ...


you must be new. that is a list of species.
breeds is dogs and cats

edit- what experience do you have with Chilobrachys?
they're a nice genus and i have one that might need a home, if you convince me


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

mranimal said:


> im not after free inverts, they are insanley cheep on virginia cheseman so if I were a newbe I would get them from her, but im not.
> list of breeds I have owned:
> madagascan hissing cockroaches
> headlight cockroach
> ...


Sorry buddy but you're really digging a hole for yourself. 

As has been said they are not breeds, they are species.

And Mrs Cheeseman is very expensive compared to others.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Kamike said:


> I have 3 Grammostola unobtainium that need new homes


I don't know if I should laugh or cry about getting a PM regarding the above!

Mranimal they are very, VERY rare I breed they last year by crossing a Grammostola kyrptonite and a Grammostola rosea. The only species in the world to have 9 legs and use a roundhouse kick for defence


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

well if you ant to pm me with you level of Chilobrachys knowledge, then i'll think about letting her go. i don't want to sell her, but you've got lots of empty tanks.. so it's only fair


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Kamike said:


> I don't know if I should laugh or cry about getting a PM regarding the above!
> 
> Mranimal they are very, VERY rare I breed they last year by crossing a Grammostola kyrptonite and a Grammostola rosea. The only species in the world to have 9 legs and use a roundhouse kick for defence


Weep for humanity.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry Tom, but if you want to be pedantic (although i agree with the 'not breeds bit')
the list contains a couple of species, four possible genera and two whole subfamiles that it could be :lol2:

but really truthfully and honestly, its my opinion that the OP is not suitable to rehome the majority of invertebrates in the hobby


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel inclined to point out the average invert "rescue" gets bombarded with hundreds of unwanted baby snails and indian stick insects. I used to take in the unwanted snails, literally hundreds of them, then rehome when healthy, and it costs a fortune in food, cuttlefish, substrate, mite treatment. That is just for snails, not huge amounts of bramble for phasmids and stuff for other species. Not to mention time. People send them in bad packaging, poor health, riddled with mites, half dead or literally dead, in greater amounts than stated, without the right postage so you have to pay. You have to make the choices to turn people away when you have no room left, put time into treating anything in poor health, sometimes make that final choice for them. 
People set these things up and expect loads of nice millis, tarantulas, whatever, but as I said, the reality is usually 30+ tanks of stick insects and snails from uninformed owners that did not remove eggs. Rehoming the common species, making sure its a decent home, can take months if you get full egg clutch of babies.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Kamike said:


> I don't know if I should laugh or cry about getting a PM regarding the above!
> 
> Mranimal they are very, VERY rare I breed they last year by crossing a Grammostola kyrptonite and a Grammostola rosea. The only species in the world to have 9 legs and use a roundhouse kick for defence


Also the only time Spiderman might have the slightest chance ever of taking out Superman


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> sorry Tom, but if you want to be pedantic (although i agree with the 'not breeds bit')
> the list contains a couple of species, four possible genera and two whole subfamiles that it could be :lol2:
> 
> but really truthfully and honestly, its my opinion that the OP is not suitable to rehome the majority of invertebrates in the hobby


why do you say i'm being pedantic when others have picked up on things way before me?
i give up


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> why do you say i'm being pedantic when others have picked up on things way before me?
> i give up



all i'm saying is if you want to join in with the pedanticism make sure you do it accurately! :lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Kamike said:


> I don't know if I should laugh or cry about getting a PM regarding the above!
> 
> Mranimal they are very, VERY rare I breed they last year by crossing a Grammostola kyrptonite and a Grammostola rosea. The only species in the world to have 9 legs and use a roundhouse kick for defence


I hear the natives are extremely protective of them aswell.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I hear the natives are extremely protective of them aswell.


where do they come from?


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im not saying this to be an ass, but forget about posting ur rescue on here until you are more established.

I think you have good intentions and the animals best interests at heart but I agree with Steve, you dont have enough experience with the vast number of species in the invert family. Tarantulas, crabs, scorps, mantids, to name a few. I know nothing about dwa but im sure some spiders and scorps fall into this category and u will need a license if you are going to adopt these inverts.

I suggest you buy and own at least one of each invert before u take on others, then you will be much more prepared and experienced.

Until then, you should avoid advertising online in places like this because you aren't being taken seriously. Start local, word of mouth, that sort of thing. Then once you are an established rescue centre and have adequate experience, post where u like.

Good luck with it all 

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> where do they come from?


In a very hospitable place of a region called Pandora.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamike said:


> The only species in the world to have 9 legs and use a roundhouse kick for defence


Megaphobema robustum are half way there :lol2:


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

sorry i may not have said this earlier but i would only take on herbivourus inverts


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

**



Biggys said:


> You are the first person I have ever seen call Virginia Cheeseman cheap :lol:


lol biggys i have to agree with you there 

you will find on here many of us if we did need rid would like stated search for our experienced piers to take care of our t's
if your wanting to fill up enclosures as said by teeny the classifieds are easy to find!

as also stated above get abit of experience keeping tarantulas and scorpions etc first 

i love my tarantula and invert collection to bits and i would never get rid! i put there needs before my own lol


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

666 said:


> lol biggys i have to agree with you there
> 
> you will find on here many of us if we did need rid would like stated search for our experienced piers to take care of our t's
> if your wanting to fill up enclosures as said by teeny the classifieds are easy to find!
> ...


He just said he doesn't want to rescue carnivorous inverts.

Though I dont really know how he is going to go about this.

You'll probably just end up over run with land snails as people just dont listen when they're warned about breeding habits.

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

my bad, missed that sorry


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

babyjo84 said:


> He just said he doesn't want to rescue carnivorous inverts.
> 
> Though I dont really know how he is going to go about this.
> 
> ...


i know what you mean regarding people not listening when warned about land snails breeding habits, when i worked at a reptile shop we had loads of people coming in saying " they have had babys can you take them "


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

mranimal said:


> sorry i may not have said this earlier but i would only take on herbivourus inverts


oh will you ?
you're not really an invert rescue, more of a "i want millipedes and roaches for bigger all"


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

mranimal said:


> sorry i may not have said this earlier but i would only take on herbivourus inverts


You'll be throwing toys out your pram when someone ties a goat to your front door.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Alaina said:


> You'll be throwing toys out your pram when someone ties a goat to your front door.


i'm going to do this, just to annoy him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

babyjo84 said:


> He just said he doesn't want to rescue carnivorous inverts.
> 
> Though I dont really know how he is going to go about this.
> 
> ...


That and Indian stick insects like I said before...


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

spinnin_tom said:


> oh will you ?
> you're not really an invert rescue, more of a "i want millipedes and roaches for bigger all"


no, I have no exerience with carnivorous inverts so I would not take on any as I am only thinking about the welfare of the animal.

I am trying to do something out of the kindness of my heart and give inverts good lives so why am I being questioned like I am doing something wrong?


----------



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

Alaina said:


> You'll be throwing toys out your pram when someone ties a goat to your front door.


lol acctualy I love farmyard animals and if I had enough room I would hapily take them in.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

The internet is a big place lol, a lot of people open up 'rescues' for their own profit and gain,whether it be to boost a collection or actually sell the animal on. 
For this reason most people are skeptical of rescues, especially ones that come from no where and have no credentials apart from "ive kept a few milli's and I once held a snail"


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

mranimal said:


> why am I being questioned like I am doing something wrong?


because you dont have the experience and/or knowledge end of story

thread closed


----------

